# Monster Catfish Tank



## tbinchrist (Dec 23, 2011)

Finished this thing a while ago, thought I'd finally get a video together and share it. 
Great when the fishing aint great, to come back and watch them 

Monster Catfish Tank Build - YouTube


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

That's pretty f'ing awesome! Nice build.


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Good job, what an undertaking, not to mention sense of accomplishment. Congratulations.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice build!


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

that is super cool thanks for sharing


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

This is amazing.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I want to make one how many gallons is that


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

WOW wish I could build something like that! Do you provide directions? LOL


----------

